# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انصراف از هوشبری و شرکت درکنکور ریاضی اشتباه محض یا کار درست ؟

## KingMehdi79

یکی از دوستام هوشبری میخونه میگه میخوام انصراف بدم کنکور ریاضی بدم به نظرتون کارش درسته من دیگه این نمونشو ندیده بودم

----------


## AZRA

خوب کنکور ریاضی میده چی میخواد قبول شه؟ فرهنگیان؟

----------


## mohammad1397

هوشبری هم اش دهن سوزی نیست خیلی هاشون بیکارن شاید هدفش رشته های بورسیه ریاضیه

----------


## BlackRose

> یکی از دوستام هوشبری میخونه میگه میخوام انصراف بدم کنکور ریاضی بدم به نظرتون کارش درسته من دیگه این نمونشو ندیده بودم


بستگی داره از کنکور ریاضی چی بخواد  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## A.H.M

> هوشبری هم اش دهن سوزی نیست خیلی هاشون بیکارن شاید هدفش رشته های بورسیه ریاضیه


عجب
بنظرت بین هوشبری و اتاق عمل و رادیولوژی کدوم از لحاظ بازارکار و درامد بهتره
بهتر بگم بیکاری نداره?

----------


## mehrab98

> یکی از دوستام هوشبری میخونه میگه میخوام انصراف بدم کنکور ریاضی بدم به نظرتون کارش درسته من دیگه این نمونشو ندیده بودم


گزینه اول قبل یا.

----------


## KingMehdi79

> خوب کنکور ریاضی میده چی میخواد قبول شه؟ فرهنگیان؟


مهندسی یا فرهنگیان

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط KingMehdi79


مهندسی یا فرهنگیان


فرهنگیانش از تجربی سختتره
چون مهندسی ها بیکارن و ریاضیا هجوم آوردن به فرهنگیان
رتبه های سه رقمیش زیاد میرن
دوستم تو تجربی آموزش ابتدایی آورد نرفت
به امید دبیری اومد ریاضی همون آموزش ابتدایی هم نمیاره امسال چون به گفته خودش گند زده
درسته که داوطلبای ریاضی کمتره اما درس ریاضیش سنگینه و بیشترین ضریبو داره به این سادگیام نیست
بگو اول یه دور آزمایشی نگاشون کنه ببینه میتونه بخونه یا نه بعد تصمیم بگیره
خدای نکرده هوشبری هم از دست نده


اگه پولداره و میخواد مهندسی بخونه و بره اونر آب اشکال نداره چون آینده نداره مهندسی تو ایران
ولی یه نکته اینجاست که اگر پولداره چرا اصلا میخواد درس بخونه یا حتی بره فرهنگیان*

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

> عجب
> بنظرت بین هوشبری و اتاق عمل و رادیولوژی کدوم از لحاظ بازارکار و درامد بهتره
> بهتر بگم بیکاری نداره?


بنظرم تو همه مقایسه ها هوشبری رو بزار اخر
البته اگه بحث درباره چیز بدی بود بزارش اول  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## شبنم...

> بنظرم تو همه مقایسه ها هوشبری رو بزار اخر
> البته اگه بحث درباره چیز بدی بود بزارش اول


فکر میکنم شناخت درستی راجع به رشته های پیراپزشکی ندارید :Yahoo (110):

----------


## A.H.M

> فکر میکنم شناخت درستی راجع به رشته های پیراپزشکی ندارید


ممنون میشم شما یه مقایسه کنید رشته های پیرا رو
کدوم بهتره بجز پرستاری

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

> فکر میکنم شناخت درستی راجع به رشته های پیراپزشکی ندارید


نمیدونم شاید... (که حالا فرض میکنیم  :Yahoo (21):  )
به هرحال به دلایلی که تو همه سایتا هست بازار کار، درامد، امکان پیشرفت موقعیت اجتماعیه این رشته پایین تره از بقیه رشته های پیرا
نظر شما هم محترم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Insidee

> ممنون میشم شما یه مقایسه کنید رشته های پیرا رو
> کدوم بهتره بجز پرستاری


امیر جان خوبی چه کردی با کنکور؟

----------


## Sadaf122

لطفا اگه كسي اطلاع داره بگه بعد پرستاري هوشبري بزنم يا اتاق عمل يا مامايي؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Insidee

> لطفا اگه كسي اطلاع داره بگه بعد پرستاري هوشبري بزنم يا اتاق عمل يا مامايي؟


هوشبری بعد مامایی بعدش اتاق عمل

----------


## anis79

اول هوشبری رو تموم کنه سربازی یا طرح بره بعد تصمیم بگیره یهوو انصراف بده ی وقت پشیمون نشه هوشبری رشته خوبیه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Gladiolus

> عجب
> بنظرت بین هوشبری و اتاق عمل و رادیولوژی کدوم از لحاظ بازارکار و درامد بهتره
> بهتر بگم بیکاری نداره?


هوشبری رو اطلاع ندارم ولی به هیچ عنوان رادیو نزن و اتاق عمل هم خوبه
پست های این پیجو تو اینستا حتما ببین
*style_dentistry_student*Following

----------


## Narvan

به نظر من که نمی ارزه همچین ریسکی

----------


## meysam98

بیاد ریاضی چی بخونه؟؟؟
همه رشته هاش رو دانشگاه آزاد محل ما بدون آزمون میگیره :Yahoo (110):

----------


## A.H.M

> هوشبری رو اطلاع ندارم ولی به هیچ عنوان رادیو نزن و اتاق عمل هم خوبه
> پست های این پیجو تو اینستا حتما ببین
> *style_dentistry_student*Following


ممنون صفحه خوبیه
چرا رادیو نزنم?

----------


## Gladiolus

> ممنون صفحه خوبیه
> چرا رادیو نزنم?


چون حقوقش پایینه و اکثرا شاکی
با اشعه برخورد دارید
همش زیر دست پزشکید
تو همون پیج کاملا راجبش نوشته

----------


## A.H.M

> چون حقوقش پایینه و اکثرا شاکی
> با اشعه برخورد دارید
> همش زیر دست پزشکید
> تو همون پیج کاملا راجبش نوشته


تو باشی بین این رشته ها کدومو اولویت اول میزنی و کدومو بعدتر?
اعضای مصنوعی ، اتاق عمل ، رادیولوژی ، هوشبری ، فوریت های پزشکی ، علوم ازمایشگاهی

----------


## Gladiolus

> تو باشی بین این رشته ها کدومو اولویت اول میزنی و کدومو بعدتر?
> اعضای مصنوعی ، اتاق عمل ، رادیولوژی ، هوشبری ، فوریت های پزشکی ، علوم ازمایشگاهی


ببین من راجب اعضای مصنوعی اطلاعات ندارم
برای بقیه من خودم اگه نیوردم پزشکی میزنم علوم ازمایشگاهی چون که نمیخوام کارمند باشم و راه پیشرفت توش هم بیشتره هم سخت تر
ولی خوب فارق التحصیل هاش به شدت ناراضی اند به شدت پس توصیه نمیکنم
ولی درنهایت اگه اوون 2 تا رو حذف کنیم اتاق عمل میزنم
بعد هوشبری و فوریت
اخر هم رادیو

----------


## M.t 70

> لطفا اگه كسي اطلاع داره بگه بعد پرستاري هوشبري بزنم يا اتاق عمل يا مامايي؟


اگر از نظر بازار کار بخوای مامایی به خاطر دانشگاه ازاد یکم وضعیتش جالب نیست چون زیاد میگیره
ولی بین اتاق عمل و هوشبری اگه میخوای سریع وارد بازارکار بشی با درامد معمولی  وخوب اتاق عمل گزینه خوبیه اما اگه پرستیژ کاری برات مهمه ادامه تحصیل برات مهمه بی شک هوشبری
اول اینکه هر اتاق عمل میتونه چند تا کارشناس اتاق عمل داشته باشه ولی هوشبری در اکثر مواقع یکی کافیه پس اینجا اتاق عمل برنده
از نظر درامد اتاق عمل درامدش ثابت ولی هوشبری بتونی با یه متخصص بی هوشی مچ بشی تمومه یه درصدیم اون بهت میده راحت به ده تومن بلکه بیشتر برسی البته مچ شدن سخته  اینجا هوشبری برنده
از نظر ادامه تحصیل بی شک هوشبری برنده چون تو ارشد هوشری میتونه بره اتاق عمل شرکت کنه که نمیکنه همچین کاریو ولی اتاق عمل نمیتونه هوشبری شرکت کنه
هوشبری ارشد میتونه بره سم شناسی و دکتراشو دارو سازی بگیره اشتباه نکنید تخصص داروسازی حق داروخانه زدن نداره تو شرکت های دارویی باید کار کنه که درامد 10 تا 20 داره بستگی به شرکت وسابقه داره این تغییر حقوق
یه بررسی حرفه ای براتون کردم برید حالشو ببرید :Yahoo (3): 
اگه به دردتون خورد امتیاز یادتون نره

----------


## شبنم...

> ممنون میشم شما یه مقایسه کنید رشته های پیرا رو
> کدوم بهتره بجز پرستاری


اول از همه بگم که اگه قصد آشنایی با رشته های پیرا رو دارید از فارغ التحصیل های این رشته ها و به خصوص کسایی که تو این رشته ها مشغول کار هستند سوال بپرسید نه کسی یا سایتی که فقط یه شنیده هایی داره و از دور یه چیزایی دیده... با تجربه ای که من دارم میگم حتی حتی دوره دانشجویی هم با زمانی که شما مستقل کار میکنی کاملا متفاوت هست پس سعی کنید از شاغلان این رشته ها پرس و جو کنید..دوم در مورد مقایسه باید بگم که مثلا از لحاظ موقعیت های کاری رشته رادیولوژی امکان فعالیت در ام ار ای و سی تی و رادیو تو درمانگاه ها و بیمارستان ها هست و اینکه بیشتر کار شما با یه سری دستگاه هست و نه مریض،از لحاظ اشعه هم که اگه یکم واقع بین باشیم با وجود اینکه به شما حق اشعه تعلق میگیره ولی دریافت اشعه توسط شما واقعا اجتناب ناپذیره و یه جاهایی واقعا از کنترلتون خارج میشه که اینم در دراز مدت یه ریسکه.ولی از لحاظ کار جسمی به نظرم کار سبکی هست، در مورد رشته بیهوشی امکان فعالیت تو بیمارستان ها تو بخش های مختلفش وجود داره،مثلا اتاق عمل،اندوسکوپی،آنژیوگرافی،  ریکاوری،Icu،اورژانس و احیا و ... علاوه بر این تو کلینیک ها یا مطب های خصوصی کاشت مو و زیبایی یا عمل های سر پایی،کلینیک های درد و ...درمانگاه و...از لحاظ ارتباط با بیمار هم که خیلی کم،از لحاظ فعالیت جسمی که تو اتاق عمل از یه جایی به بعد واسه خودتون هستین و تقریبا بیشترین کسایی که نشستن بیهوشیا هستن چون عمده کارتون با سر و گردن مریضه و یه دستگاه البته قطعا موقعیت های سخت هم خواهید داشت با توجه به جراحی های مختلف،ممکنه وقتی وارد این رشته بشین اولاش واستون کار پر استرسی به نظر بیاد ولی وقتی حساب کار دستتون اومد متوجه میشین که تو هر موقعیتی چه کاری باید انجام بدین،البته اینم بگم که همه اینایی که گفتم خیلی زیاد به جایی که توش کار میکنید بستگی داره چون تو بیمارستان های مختلف استفاده از کارشناس بیهوشی تو بخش های مختلف متفاوته و به روتین جایی که کار میکنین بستگی داره.(خیلی چیزا رو وقتی وارد محیط کار بشین متوجه میشین)در مورد رشته اتاق عمل هم موقعیت های فعالیتش در اتاق عمل بیمارستان ها یا اتاق عمل های سر پایی و ...هست.سختیش اینه که یهو باید ساعت ها شُسته رُفته😐(اسکراب کرده)و گان پوشیده و استریل کنار جراح بایستی،یهو هم شانس میاری و عمل های کوتاه بهت میخوره،ینی تقریبا کار جسمیش از بقیه ممکنه بیشتر باشه،اینا کلیات این چنتا رشته بود ولی یه چیزی که خیلی مهمه اینه که ببینین چی میخاین از رشتتون،مثلا به نظر من تو رادیولوژی شما تمرکزت رو یه حوزه خاص هس،تو اتاق عمل هم که تقریبا خیلی کم راجع به بیماری ها و اینا چیز یاد میگیری،ولی بیهوشی فک کنم تقریبا بیشترین اناتومی و فیزیولوژی و داروشناسی رو داره،اینا یعنی بیشترین ارتباط با بدن،از لحاظ یاد گرفتن کار بالینی و کار تخصصی کردن هم به نظرم بیهوشی بهتره،تجربه من اینه که بعد از یه مدت که کار میکنی و کیس های مختلف رو میبینی حتی میتونی رو مریض ها تشخیص بزاری،به نظرم خیلی بیشتر از بقیه میتونه به پزشکی نزدیک باشه از لحاظ علم اموزی،البته بگم که همه اینا بستگی به آدمش داره و برعکس همه اینا هم میتونه اتفاق بیفته که مثلا یه کسی بار بیای که هیچی حالیس نباشه و بقیه فقط بهش بگن چه کاری رو انجام بده یا ن،یا حتی دیده میشه که پزشک انقد به شما اعتماد میکنه که صفر تا صد یه بیهوشی رو کامل خودتون انجام میدین و ....البته سختی هایی هم داره...از لحاظ درآمدی هم بگم که تا حد زیادی به خودتون و توانایی هاتون بستگی داره مثلا میتونین هزار جا کار کنید وn تومن حقوق بگیرید بستگی داره چقد زرنگ باشی یا تو چه شهری باشی،ولی یه قاعده کلی هم وجود داره که حقوق ثابت همه رشته های پیرا پزشکی تو بیمارستان دولتی به این بستگی داره که حکمتون چی باشه،طرحی قراردادی شرکتی پیمانی که واسه همه تقریبا یه حدود هست،ولی یه درامد متغیر هم وجود داره که بستگی به جایی که کار میکنی و شهر و هزار تا شرایط دیگه داره،درامد هم من همه مدلش رو دیدم که از سه تومن اینا شروع میشه تا برو بالا...(واقعا اینا توضیح دادنش سخته باید وارد کار بشید تا متوجه بشین)ولی یه نکته مشترکی که هست حدود درامد رشته های پیرا از یه بازه ای خارج نمیشه مگر اینکه دو جا کار یا چند جا کار کنید،یه چیز دیگه هم اینکه هرچی تو رشتتون امکان فعالیت تو بخش های ویژه بیشتر باشه قطعا درامدزایی در مورد بخش های ویژه بیشتره...اینا کلیاتی بود در مورد تجربم نمیدونم چقد مفید باشه،ذکر چنتا نکته هم به نظرم ضروری هست اول اینکه واقعا واقعا واقعا نمیشه گفت کی درامدش بیشتره کی کمتر...باید تو موقعیت قرار بگیرین و همه اینا بستگی به شرایط کاری،بیمارستان،شهر،توانای  ی خودتون،سابقه کار یا چند جا کاری شما بستگی داره،دوم اینکه یه حقیقت غیر قابل انکار وجود داره که با این هجومی که به سمت رشته های پیرا وجود داره  واقعا نمیشه پیشبینی کرد ۴ سال دیگه که شما فارغ التحصیل میشی چی پیش میاد که میتونم بگم همینم باز به توانایی های خودتون بستگی داره

----------


## شبنم...

> نمیدونم شاید... (که حالا فرض میکنیم  )
> به هرحال به دلایلی که تو همه سایتا هست بازار کار، درامد، امکان پیشرفت موقعیت اجتماعیه این رشته پایین تره از بقیه رشته های پیرا
> نظر شما هم محترم


قطعا نظر سایت ها هم بسی محترم... :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aryan-

> یکی از دوستام هوشبری میخونه میگه میخوام انصراف بدم کنکور ریاضی بدم به نظرتون کارش درسته من دیگه این نمونشو ندیده بودم


سلام

هدفشون در رشته ریاضی چی هست؟

----------


## Sadaf122

> اگر از نظر بازار کار بخوای مامایی به خاطر دانشگاه ازاد یکم وضعیتش جالب نیست چون زیاد میگیره
> ولی بین اتاق عمل و هوشبری اگه میخوای سریع وارد بازارکار بشی با درامد معمولی  وخوب اتاق عمل گزینه خوبیه اما اگه پرستیژ کاری برات مهمه ادامه تحصیل برات مهمه بی شک هوشبری
> اول اینکه هر اتاق عمل میتونه چند تا کارشناس اتاق عمل داشته باشه ولی هوشبری در اکثر مواقع یکی کافیه پس اینجا اتاق عمل برنده
> از نظر درامد اتاق عمل درامدش ثابت ولی هوشبری بتونی با یه متخصص بی هوشی مچ بشی تمومه یه درصدیم اون بهت میده راحت به ده تومن بلکه بیشتر برسی البته مچ شدن سخته  اینجا هوشبری برنده
> از نظر ادامه تحصیل بی شک هوشبری برنده چون تو ارشد هوشری میتونه بره اتاق عمل شرکت کنه که نمیکنه همچین کاریو ولی اتاق عمل نمیتونه هوشبری شرکت کنه
> هوشبری ارشد میتونه بره سم شناسی و دکتراشو دارو سازی بگیره اشتباه نکنید تخصص داروسازی حق داروخانه زدن نداره تو شرکت های دارویی باید کار کنه که درامد 10 تا 20 داره بستگی به شرکت وسابقه داره این تغییر حقوق
> یه بررسی حرفه ای براتون کردم برید حالشو ببرید
> اگه به دردتون خورد امتیاز یادتون نره


ممنونم خيلي به دردم خورد 
احتمالا بعد پرستاري همون هوشبري رو بزنم بعدش اتاق عمل 
يه چيزي هم كه بايد در نظر بگيرم اينه كه من ديسك كمر دارم و زياد نميتونم ساعتها سرپا باشم و اين در مورد اتاق عمل براي من به امتياز منفيه..بالاخره ادم بايد اينارو هم درنظر داشته باشه
مامايي هم طبق گفته اطرافيانم بازار كارش داغونه

----------


## KingMehdi79

> سلام
> 
> هدفشون در رشته ریاضی چی هست؟


دبیری ریاضی

----------

